# iPad et métier du Patrimoine



## fungideyuggoth (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis chargé d'étude à l'Inventaire du patrimoine. Mon travail consiste à aller sur le terrain et à recenser le patrimoine architectural et mobilier d'une commune.
Pour ce faire, le ministère de la culture a mis en place une base de données avec des champs très précis.

Je commence bientôt une nouvelle aire d'étude et je vais entamer un travail sur le terrain, qui consiste - pour chaque édifice remarquable - à prendre des notes, remplir les champs, faire des schémas, repérer le bâtiment sur une carte et prendre une ou plusieurs photos (qui n'a pas besoin d'être excellente,il s'agit surtout d'avoir une trace de l'édifice ou de l'objet).

L'ipad me semble être une bonne alternative au bloc note, à la carte et à l'appareil photo pour le travail sur le terrain. Car tout ce matos finit par être encombrant en fin de journée, si je pouvais remplacer ces outils par un seul iPad, ce serait génial !

Avant de me lancer, je cherche une solution applicative qui pourrait me permettre de gérer tous ces aspects métiers. J'ai du mal à trouver les applications adéquates sur l'itunes store.

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2011)

Ton cahier des charges n'est pas très précis, tu parles d'une base de données mais elle est sous qu'elle forme/système/accès ?

Faire des schémas mais quel type : dessins, tracés techniques, autre ??

Pour le reste, photo, texte, sons, Evernote est une bonne solution (appli Mac/PC disponible) mais payante pour un espace de stockage correct dans ton cas (gratuit possible mais limité).

Il te faut affiner tout cela pour voir qu'elles applications pourront répondre à tes besoins, et surtout la gestion des données entre ton iPad et ton environnement professionnel informatique.


----------



## iolofato (15 Septembre 2011)

Un début de réponse là :
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-comme-source-de-doc-828902.html

lis le premier et le dernier message ou je fais une première synthèse


----------



## fungideyuggoth (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

" tu parles d'une base de données mais elle est sous qu'elle forme/système/accès ?"
Je n'ai pas été précis à propos de la base de données pour la seule et bonne raison que nous sommes dans une période de transition au niveau de la gestion des bases. Nous utilisons au bureau un logiciel vieux de 20 ans, et nous attendons le déploiement d'un logiciel en 2012.
Donc au niveau de mon cahier des charges, je vais construire ma propre base de données. Ensuite, effectivement, le mieux serait que cette base puisse être exportable dans un format classique, le top serait que je puisse l'importer dans mon sig : donc en format xls ou dbf !

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

